# newbie at work



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ride a girls board it makes a difference.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

suzydee said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if girls (i.e. aged 16/17/18) can ride mens snowboards? would it be at all anymore difficult than riding a womens board? they usually tend to have cooler designs and was just curious.


IDK for sure, but If you fall into the "petite" category You might have a little trouble finding a men's board in a short enough range for your weight, but if you do find one that fits, Gender has nothing to do with how the board rides!

The boards performance/fit is based on riders weight! Most women's boards seem to be offered in much shorter lengths than men's boards, probably because there aren't a whole lot of 6'2" - 230 lb women riders? Maybe in Russia?  

I'm pretty sure that one of our EU female members, neni rides a mens board or two! She can probably give you a more knowledgeable, in depth opinion!
(....and she definitely does _not_ fall into that 6'+ 200+lb weight range!)


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Womens boards r softer. If you realy want a mens board u would hav to get the smallest, but even their smallest size of a model might be to big. A good rule of thumb for felame's is no board taller than ur chin unless ur good enough to want 1 bigger


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ride a girls board it makes a difference.


Well, I was typing my response when this was posted! Don't know if SK was being serious or his usual sarcastic self, but since he knows a _lot_ more about boards than I do, if he's serious and correct,...

....don't I feel like a _moron_?!   (...can I delete my original post's idiocy?) 


[edit]


DaveMcI said:


> ....._A good rule of thumb for felame's is no board taller than ur chin unless ur good enough to want 1 bigger_


Sorry dude,.. Even I know that's _WRONG_! Weight, not chin height!!!!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

ya gotta keep it easy for em chops


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys are making an assumption about what OP's daughter weighs. I've seen a lot of guys on this board that weigh <165lbs. There's a LOT of women out there that weigh that much. Girls boards are softer under the assumption that she is lighter, but if you size the men's board to her weight, she should be fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> You guys are making an assumption about what OP's daughter weighs. I've seen a lot of guys on this board that weigh <165lbs. There's a LOT of women out there that weigh that much. Girls boards are softer under the assumption that she is lighter, but if you size the men's board to her weight, she should be fine.


???Deac, Not trying to be argumentative but the Only thing I assumed was that a 16-17-18 yo girl, _probably_ wasn't built like a female Russian Shot Putter! And didn't I just say that a men's board sized to her weight _should_ ride the same regardless of whether it is being ridden by a man or woman? 

You say a woman's board is "softer" assuming they weigh less, but wouldn't a "man's" board sized for a light weight dude be _just_ as soft?

Why should a woman's 165 lb sized board be _any_ softer than a man's 165 lb. sized board?? Sexism maybe? :dunno: Has someone made the assumption that a 165 lb (...just a weight picked for example, no other reason!) woman is somehow weaker and can't flex a "Man's" board properly? 

:storm_....Somehow I see a shitstorm coming in this post with a lot of the female members jumping in here to rip some misogynist ass!!! ESPECIALLY after that "gotta keep it simple for them" comment!!_)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i want that smiley with the head smashing on wall*

Actually Deacon weight is not the only consideration. A board made for a 150lb woman is going to be designed differently than the same deck for a 150lb man. One example of physics you and Chomps are ignoring here is strength to weight ratios. There are other significant factors at play like average foot size/weight and average center of gravity.

Yes Chomps I was being serious.

All that being said I'd let the ladies give their own experience, I've seen some shredding on mens boards in the park, and I also know I've read here that some tried the mens board route only to be really happy to switch to womens.

Womens boards are designed for them specifically for a reason, its not a men's deck with flowers painted pink.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Actually Deacon weight is not the only consideration. A board made for a 150lb woman is going to be designed differently than the same deck for a 150lb man.
> 
> Yes Chomps I was being serious.


Ok thanks SK! good to know!

I made my assumption based on all the boards riders specs being based on weight, and since 150 lbs. is 150 lbs., man or woman I figured it made no difference! (..._yes_, I forgot my drill instructors admonition about what happens when you "AssUMe!!" ) :laugh:

Since OP was asking for advice on this, I will ask the _obvious_ question as to "why" at the same weight, would gender affect board design/performance/ride? Does it have something to do with the general differences in body weight/mass distribution between average male & female?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok thanks SK! good to know!
> 
> I made my assumption based on all the boards riders specs being based on weight, and since 150 lbs. is 150 lbs., man or woman I figured it made no difference! (..._yes_, I forgot my drill instructors admonition about what happens when you "AssUMe!!" ) :laugh:
> 
> Since OP was asking for advice on this, I will ask the _obvious_ question as to "why" at the same weight, would gender affect board design/performance/ride? Does it have something to do with the general differences in body weight/mass distribution between average male & female?


check my edit. strength/weight, foot size/weight, women have some different physics then men, believe it or not.

some of my favorite things about them!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> check my edit. strength/weight, foot size/weight, women have some different physics then men, believe it or not.
> 
> some of my favorite things about them!


*checked it* Consider me "_Schooled!_" Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Actually Deacon weight is not the only consideration. A board made for a 150lb woman is going to be designed differently than the same deck for a 150lb man. One example of physics you and Chomps are ignoring here is strength to weight ratios. There are other significant factors at play like average foot size/weight and average center of gravity.
> 
> Yes Chomps I was being serious.
> 
> ...


Ahaha, the title of your post made me laugh. I see that head smashing on wall smiley on a Jeep forum I visit. It should be added here ha.

Anyway, back to the topic. Flex patterns are different. We women have a different (lower) center of gravity than men. Waist widths can factor in as a difference as well (foot size being a gender difference). 

I'll keep it simple/easy at that just for you, DaveMcI.

OP - can you ride a men's board? Yes. Should you based on liking the graphics more? No. But in the end, ride what you like.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

suzydee said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if girls (i.e. aged 16/17/18) can ride mens snowboards? would it be at all anymore difficult than riding a womens board? they usually tend to have cooler designs and was just curious.


Another thing to add, despite what you (or these girls) want they should be getting the right tool for the job. The graphic on the topsheet should be secondary.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

suzydee said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if girls (i.e. aged 16/17/18) can ride mens snowboards? would it be at all anymore difficult than riding a womens board? they usually tend to have cooler designs and was just curious.


The puristic answer: Yes sure, girls can ride men's boards. Plenty of girls riding men's boards.

But it depends on the girl if it's "at all anymore difficult than riding a womens board"  I remember several members of this forum here prefering men's boards, and I ride them evers since. It's a very personal question of preferences. 

Women's boards are _in general_ softer than men's, but carefull: it's a generalization. You need to compare boards of the same purpose and not at randomn (how does a women's Jones Mothership compare to a men's park noodle...?). If you compare specifically e.g. freeride boards, men's freeride boards will be gererally stiffer than women's freeride boards. 

More averages... A girl the same hight as a guy is _in general_ lighter and has average smaller feet. Men's board the same size as a girl's board are _in general_ wider. If the board is too wide for your feet, it'll be harder to turn. Now which size and width is good for you, depends on your stance and angles and weight and experience and riding style... 

So if you're an average girl (not meant in a bad way! I mean, not overly heavy, tall, bigfoot) and you're beginner (meaning you don't have aquired habits yet, no specific preferences, no weird binding angles), you're _more likely_ to find a suitable board in the girl's section. However, if you're that average girl, you're also not overly petite and might as well find a good board in the section with guy's beginner boards, if you _really_ don't find a girl's you like 


BTW: Graphics are again an average thing... The Palmer Liberty Carbon '06 was actually the first women's board I've owned. Not the typical pinkish rainbow n unicorn girl's board :laugh:










If you're interested in snowboard gear review's of a girl: Shayboarder.com | The World of Snowboarding Through Fembot Eyes


*Edit: Holy! I'm really slow with typing... This thread was virgin when I began to type my answer and meanwhile already 14 answers are posted. My post might be outdated *


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> If you're interested in snowboard gear review's of a girl: Shayboarder.com | The World of Snowboarding Through Fembot Eyes


Eh. I don't find shayboarder to be a good source for women's gear, unfortunately. She reviews way more men's product than women's. I think part of that is due to her physical stats (which is fine) but it doesn't really help the more (as you defined) average girl.

Check out Zara's reviews on 2014 Snowboard Review Recap «. Within the list of brands you'll see the Ladies sections.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Actually Deacon weight is not the only consideration. A board made for a 150lb woman is going to be designed differently than the same deck for a 150lb man. One example of physics you and Chomps are ignoring here is strength to weight ratios. There are other significant factors at play like average foot size/weight and average center of gravity.
> 
> Yes Chomps I was being serious.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I wouldn't say I'm ignoring the strength to weight ratio, I wasn't aware that they actually factor that in. Maybe it's because I live in Wisconsin (lots of farm girls), but I know a crapload of pretty strong gals. I guess I didn't realize it was an issue.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> .....Maybe it's because I live in Wisconsin *(lots of farm girls)*, but I know a crapload of pretty strong gals. I guess I didn't realize it was an issue.


Bwaaahahahhahaha!!! Same here in MI.!!! Lots of "Healthy" wimminz here I wouldn't want to tangle with! :laugh: (...I'd wind up like that bitch slapped skate board kid!) :eusa_clap:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only thing a board knows is how much weight is being pushed down on it. If you're a girthy girl you might want to consider a guys board. Take into account your foot size as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Actually Deacon weight is not the only consideration. A board made for a 150lb woman is going to be designed differently than the same deck for a 150lb man. One example of physics you and Chomps are ignoring here is strength to weight ratios. There are other significant factors at play like average foot size/weight and average center of gravity.


Strenght weight ratio...? :dizzy: that sounds odd to me. The strenght weight ratio will differ hugely even within one sex. I don't have the stats for this, just by thinking of it I'm tempted to say that a fit girl and a fit guy will have a by far closer strength/weight ratio than a fit guy and a flabby guy :dunno:

Is this ratio really something manufacturers are considering?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Strenght weight ratio...? :dizzy: that sounds odd to me. The strenght weight ratio will differ hugely even within one sex. I don't have the stats for this, just by thinking of it I'm tempted to say that a fit girl and a fit guy will have a by far closer strength/weight ratio than a fit guy and a flabby guy :dunno:


This is very true. When we say that men are stronger than women or men are taller than women or whatever in either direction, we mean _on average_. Both genders exist on a bell curve for any particular attribute. How you measure the averages makes a difference though. For instance, if you take 100 men and 100 women at random and compare them one by one at random, you might get 70-80% of men being taller. But if you take the same group, line up each gender in height order and them compare them one by one, you get something like 98-99% of men being taller. (I'm just pulling the actual numbers out of my ass. But the idea is right).

Point is, pay attention to how the stats are gathered when someone is forming a conclusion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

God you people are over analyzing it once again. Repeat after me "keep it simple stupid!" come on now everyone say it. 

A lot of companies WSD (Women specific design) are just shrinked and pinked. Weight is the dominate factor. So ask yourself "am I in the weight range for this board" yes? Cool you can ride it. Then ask yourself do my feet match up with the waist width? Yes? Cool you can ride it. No you're not in the weight range, go look at something else. Waist width is too big for your dainty little feet, cool ride something else. 

It's a very simple concept. Girthy girls yes anorexic fashion models no.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> God you people are over analyzing it once again. Repeat after me "keep it simple stupid!" come on now everyone say it.
> 
> *A lot of companies WSD (Women specific design) are just shrinked and pinked*. Weight is the dominate factor. So ask yourself "am I in the weight range for this board" yes? Cool you can ride it. Then ask yourself do my feet match up with the waist width? Yes? Cool you can ride it. No you're not in the weight range, go look at something else. Waist width is too big for your dainty little feet, cool ride something else.
> 
> It's a very simple concept. Girthy girls yes anorexic fashion models no.


By shrinked do you mean regarding the flex patterns? A lot of companies seem to highlight flex patterns being different thus more suited for women. 

Looking at a catalog right now, mentions "...flex patterns and shapes for a woman's needs." 




Not to over-analyze, just that I'm beginning to feel I've been lied to via marketing tactics.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> A lot of companies WSD (Women specific design) are just shrinked and pinked.



IIRC this does not apply for bindings? 
(Not trying to over analyze, but to understand and thus able to distinguish between marketing bollocks and real issues)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The main thing different on a binding is the high back height.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Looking at a catalog right now, mentions "...flex patterns and shapes for a woman's needs."


With _wings!_


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> With _wings!_


Lmfao!!!!!! Oh Man!!! (....wiping away tears of laughter!) 
That was funny!!! I think they're gonna nail your ass for it, but it was funny! :laugh: :bowdown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Lmfao!!!!!! Oh Man!!! (....wiping away tears of laughter!)
> That was funny!!! I think they're gonna nail your ass for it, but it was funny! :laugh: :bowdown:


Yes, but only cos, I was spitting beer over my mobile. Lol


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> God you people are over analyzing it once again. Repeat after me "keep it simple stupid!" come on now everyone say it.
> 
> A lot of companies WSD (Women specific design) are just shrinked and pinked. Weight is the dominate factor. So ask yourself "am I in the weight range for this board" yes? Cool you can ride it. Then ask yourself do my feet match up with the waist width? Yes? Cool you can ride it. No you're not in the weight range, go look at something else. Waist width is too big for your dainty little feet, cool ride something else.
> 
> It's a very simple concept. Girthy girls yes anorexic fashion models no.


That...



BurtonAvenger said:


> The main thing different on a binding is the high back height.


...and that.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe I missed it but there are too many suggestions without asking the OP "her" weight/size. If she is petite I suggest stick with a women specific board but if she is a bigger powerful sporty girl she could definitely ride and mans board that fits her weight. And if she is a bigger women I'm guessing she would have a bigger foot. Like be BA said, it's about weight so stop complicating it. It's just a damn board it's not that critical if you stay with the perimeters.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah honestly! This is just like people that overthink the difference between identical boards in 154 or 156. It's 1.5% different not the end of the world!

Most of the custom board builders don't even offer gender specific models.

Again, if you're in the weight range of the board it should be fine, but as advised above don't pick one based on graphics. Pick the board that best suits the rider.


----------

